# Cheap LED light to start seedlings?



## KPT (Feb 7, 2022)

Hey y'all, looking for a cheap led light that will let me start my plants indoors, doesn't need to be anything big since they'll be there for a week or 2 max, after which they will be transferred outside. been looking at these led lamps that give me either 18 or 45 watts, full spectrum of light, timer and all that, question is, will that be enough? or should I look into something more powerful? cheers


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 7, 2022)

If all your doing is prepping for them to go outside, you may not need a timer.  Full spectrum is best but be careful, it took me a week of research before I replaced my blurples.  A good week!  Some times it gets a little boring but you can def look up old treads here as the LED topic has been discussed many of times.  There is soooooo much ** out there about my light is better than yours when it comes to LED advertising and propaganda.  But, Yea, If all your doing is prep to go outside and that's it, you shouldn't have to put a ton of time, work and money into your decision. IDK If you consider yourself a newbie or if you even have the space or means, but if you think there is half a chance that you may evolve into an indoor person than you will want to do the leg work/research and be ready to drop some coin.  Hopefully someone else chimes in.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 7, 2022)

If you do start them inside and move them outdoors look into how to hardening seedlings for outdoor transplant


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 7, 2022)

If you haven't done the intro thing yet, do it. (out of respect for the OG's "Old Growers")  AND WELCOME TO THE PASSION, at first here it is better to listen and learn. The old farts thread and the island of misfits will give you the feel for the place and people.  I am in between newbie and intermediate (I guess) growing indoors and have a ton of experience outdoors.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 7, 2022)

https://www.amazon.com/Phlizon-Dimmable-Spectrum-Waterproof-Hydroponics/dp/B083SDVKTQ
		


There you go. I ran a 2x4 with three of these, one would do what you want fine, (pl 1000) and won't be useless later.

Bubba


----------



## KPT (Feb 7, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> If all your doing is prepping for them to go outside, you may not need a timer.  Full spectrum is best but be careful, it took me a week of research before I replaced my blurples.  A good week!  Some times it gets a little boring but you can def look up old treads here as the LED topic has been discussed many of times.  There is soooooo much ** out there about my light is better than yours when it comes to LED advertising and propaganda.  But, Yea, If all your doing is prep to go outside and that's it, you shouldn't have to put a ton of time, work and money into your decision. IDK If you consider yourself a newbie or if you even have the space or means, but if you think there is half a chance that you may evolve into an indoor person than you will want to do the leg work/research and be ready to drop some coin.  Hopefully someone else chimes in.


alright thats good to hear, I'm def gonna be looking to transition into indoor growing, but since I'm somewhat new and its still illegal to grow under lamps here ill have to stick to what I got now.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 7, 2022)

Roughly.  Where you from.. Not exactly hahaha


----------



## KPT (Feb 7, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> If you do start them inside and move them outdoors look into how to hardening seedlings for outdoor transplant


yeh you mean putting them outside for a few hours a day to get them used to sunlight? if so then I'm up to date


----------



## KPT (Feb 7, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Roughly.  Where you from.. Not exactly hahaha


Western Europe, we still got it tuff here when it comes to regulation. thankfully if I ever go down that path and they catch me I'll only have to pay a small fine haha


----------



## Bubba (Feb 7, 2022)

Whoops, looking at it closer, they changed it. It used to use 301 LEDs, they have substituted a different led.


----------



## pute (Feb 7, 2022)

Welcome KTP.  I Love where you live.  Spent a week there one day.


----------



## Surfer Joe (Feb 9, 2022)

KPT said:


> Hey y'all, looking for a cheap led light that will let me start my plants indoors, doesn't need to be anything big since they'll be there for a week or 2 max, after which they will be transferred outside. been looking at these led lamps that give me either 18 or 45 watts, full spectrum of light, timer and all that, question is, will that be enough? or should I look into something more powerful? cheers


You want to give your plants a good start, so making them stretch to find some weak light as seedlings might be penny wise but pound foolish, pardon the pun.


----------



## Carty (Feb 10, 2022)

HLUX 40w ea.   I buy these in pairs, using the 2ft version for my small tents..  less then $40 for the 2.  amazon.

Daylight spectrum, NO BLURPLE CRAP..  these daisy chain and a pair of these will veg 6 plants just fine.  I run 2 in each tent.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 10, 2022)

I've often wondered, and may do an experimental grow with those 4 ft led shop lights. With some of the strip supplemental red lights added, wonder how well it would do?

Bubba


----------



## KPT (Feb 10, 2022)

Surfer Joe said:


> You want to give your plants a good start, so making them stretch to find some weak light as seedlings might be penny wise but pound foolish, pardon the pun.


yeh well not everyone has the budget/space/legality for a big ass 500 watt grow light. gotta do what ya gotta do


----------



## Bubba (Feb 10, 2022)

True that. When I see bud I'm interested in at medical joints for hundreds an ounce, and I can go through that about every 30 days....

Watch sales, particularly around April 20, Black Friday, etc. I got a Mars hydro sp 3000 for under 300, combining this and other sites discount code. In 2x2 space, 10 to 15 oz.

The 100 watt lights are reasonable, when I started I bought one, in veg added another, and added third. 

Just start somewhere, and add to it. As you do, your results will get better and better.

Bubba


----------



## Leo27 (Feb 10, 2022)

For one plant, Feit Electric 300 watt Daylight (uses 33 watts). LED bulb screws into any light socket. Amazon.


----------



## Surfer Joe (Feb 10, 2022)

KPT said:


> yeh well not everyone has the budget/space/legality for a big ass 500 watt grow light. gotta do what ya gotta do


For seedlings and early veg, that's not necessary, but if your seedlings start out with long spindly stems because they are searching for light, you may limit the potential of your plant. That seems like a false economy to me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 10, 2022)

Totally agree Suffer Joe.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 10, 2022)

I have used CFLs many times for seedlings and small plants with great results. Plus you can put them just a few inches away and it doesn't hurt them.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I have used CFLs many times for seedlings and small plants with great results. Plus you can put them just a few inches away and it doesn't hurt them.
> 
> View attachment 287975


Where there is a will to grow, we find a way. I remember a thread you had a while back using those.

Bubba


----------



## RonnieB (Feb 11, 2022)

I have a California lightworks I never use. It's the old model


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2022)

I actually have used the HOT5s from start to finish and supplemented the CFLs for lights on the side of the canopy. Done this many times because HPS was to hot.


----------



## bombtombadil (Feb 19, 2022)

I went to home depot and bought a cheap 9 watt grow bulb for $8. My plan was to start a seedling under it and move it to my main grow cabinet in a few weeks after harvest, but the harvest took a month longer than expected. (Silly newbie listening to seedbanks flowering guides). Long story short, I was surprised how well my plant grew with that little light, it did great !

Feit Electric 9-Watt Equivalent E26 A19 Medium Base Non-Dim Indoor and Greenhouse Full Spectrum Plant Grow LED Light Bulb (1-Bulb) A19/GROW/LEDG2/


t


----------



## bombtombadil (Mar 2, 2022)

x duplicate sorry


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 3, 2022)

Cool bulb brother. Might look into a few of those for seedlings.


----------



## bombtombadil (Mar 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Cool bulb brother. Might look into a few of those for seedlings.



Yeah, it worked well for me. The light runs so cool that you can hang it inches off your plant. This works great in small places.

They also have an 18 watt version of the light but seems over kill to me and it may run hot.

Why waist electricity with your main lights when small plants need so little juice?


----------



## spunom (Mar 3, 2022)

I run these 




With the diffuser cap tore off. Put them in the clip on shop light reflectors 4" above the seedling. Works great.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Mar 6, 2022)

What is the easiest way to pull the caps off?


----------



## ness (Mar 7, 2022)

KPT welcome to the Passion those small light for seedling and veg will do the job.  But for flowering you will need better lights.  Have fun growing.


----------



## spunom (Mar 7, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> What is the easiest way to pull the caps off?


Idk what the easiest way is, but I get a good grasp on the base, squeeze the cap, then bend it like you're trying to break a stick. You end up with this


----------

